# 7 string or Baritone?



## UltraParanoia (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I'm 2 minds about what to buy, looking for some advice to sway me either way....this is where you guys come in!!

So baritone or 7 string?

EMGs
String thru or other (just not tremelo)
Playing Fear Factory meets Dream Theater meets Pagan's Mind meets Exodus...yep 
A Standard (a man's tuning)


....Go!




By all means, move this if i've posted in the wrong area


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are buying the seven for a lower tuning, you are buying it for the wrong reason. There's no real point (IMO) in buying a 7 if you can easily accomplish the same tuning on a 6 string and get the same results.

On the other hand, if you feel like you could really take advantage of having an extra string for chord inversions, scale extentions, or anything else regarding extended range, the 7 string may be just what you need.


----------



## edsped (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, do you want an extra string or do you want to downtune?

Personally, after using my old Hellraiser in drop B for a while to get my fix of low tunings before being able to afford a 7, I'll take a 7 over a baritone any day of the week. I just like having the extended range and don't really care about having a longer scale length.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn, loving the quick responses. Thanks guys!

I think a baritone may be more to my liking, i did own a 7 for a while & have played quite afew through the years. But im definitely more comfortable with 6.

I may have just answered my own question


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2011)

The loomis sig in hardtail flavor. 26.5"'s of tone!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 17, 2011)

I would probably go with baritone just because I feel the exact same way as you do. I like my 7 and all, but I'm much more comfortable on a 6 than I am on my 7. My next guitar will probably be a baritone 6. But ultimately, it is up to you.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 17, 2011)

That is actually 1 of the 7's i had my eye on. 
Killer gutar but no tone knob 

EDIT:

yeah for sure man, i definitely starting to realise that a Baritone may be the way to go.
Hmm i wonder how much the Flynn custom will cost


----------



## Asrial (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm personally digging the 7-string for the neck size and range, but if you are digging the 6-string neck and the regular neck profile, go for a long-scale baritone! 26,5" and above should be good for your tuning...
But B.C. Rich should make string-thru guitars that would suit you fine if you are dead-set on actives. At least you do not need to reroute the guitar.
_(And the mans tuning is not A standard, it's drop G!)_


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 18, 2011)

tuning to A...i like longer scale length i.e. 28" + 6 string or 7 string


----------



## Metalus (Jan 18, 2011)

Asrial said:


> I'm personally digging the 7-string for the neck size and range, but if you are digging the 6-string neck and the regular neck profile, go for a long-scale baritone! 26,5" and above should be good for your tuning...
> But B.C. Rich should make string-thru guitars that would suit you fine if you are dead-set on actives. At least you do not need to reroute the guitar.
> _(And the mans tuning is not A standard, it's drop G!)_



Agreed  Drop G is


----------



## jymellis (Jan 18, 2011)

baritone 7


----------



## Hallic (Jan 18, 2011)

i bought a 7s only for the baritone scale, not really for the aditional 7th string.

but now that i got one, i found myself flying 7s songs from bands.

i would buy a 6s baritone if i could find a decent one, and try it out. I my area it's more likely to find 7s with baritone scale than 6s baritones.


edit: if you want to tune to A standard or drop G I would advise 27+ baritone scale


----------



## bostjan (Jan 18, 2011)

Q: Should I get a seven string or a baritone?
A: You should get a seven string baritone. 

I am very biased on the topic, but the way I see it, why not have seven strings? If you don't need all seven strings, don't play them. On the other hand, if you need another string and your guitar doesn't have the room for one, that's it, you're done.

So yeah, seven string baritone. 

The views and opinions expressed in this reply do not represent those of the average metal guitarist, or even the average seven string guitarist. Any advice given is for entertainment purposes only, and the poster is not responsible for any debt, legal action, bodily harm, or spiritual damnation that may occur as a result.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jan 19, 2011)

bostjan said:


> The views and opinions expressed in this reply do not represent those of the average metal guitarist, or even the average seven string guitarist. Any advice given is for entertainment purposes only, and the poster is not responsible for any debt, legal action, bodily harm, or spiritual damnation that may occur as a result.



This right here makes your post the best one i have ever seen.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 19, 2011)

If you want more range with less stretchy stretches, go for the 7... 
An extra low string would be nice. Plus, you have D standard and all the lovelyness of that tuning plus a low G! Win win situation yeah?


----------



## Poho (Jan 19, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> If you are buying the seven for a lower tuning, you are buying it for the wrong reason. There's no real point (IMO) in buying a 7 if you can easily accomplish the same tuning on a 6 string and get the same results.
> 
> On the other hand, if you feel like you could really take advantage of having an extra string for chord inversions, scale extentions, or anything else regarding extended range, the 7 string may be just what you need.



I really like your answer. This is smarter than what I had to say.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 19, 2011)

jymellis said:


> baritone 7





This.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Q: Should I get a seven string or a baritone?
> A: You should get a seven string baritone.
> 
> I am very biased on the topic, but the way I see it, why not have seven strings? If you don't need all seven strings, don't play them. On the other hand, if you need another string and your guitar doesn't have the room for one, that's it, you're done.
> ...



This man is wise.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 19, 2011)

Rick said:


> This man is wise.


----------

